# 160 vs 158 Wide?



## stonedzombie (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

In the market for a solid all mountain board and have decided to pick up the salomon pulse. Thing is, I'm stuck between two different versions and was hoping you kind gents could help me out. 

In terms of my specs, I'm about 5'11 and 1/2, weigh about 170, and wear a boot size of 10.5-11 depending on the manufacturer. I'd say I'm advanced beginner or low intermediate and mostly stick to groomed trails with a tad bit of park. 

I'm trying to decide whether I should go for a 160 size board which has a 25.1 waist width, or a 158W board with a 25.8 waist width. Can't seem to figure out which would be the better choice. 

What do you think?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

160 normal. It's a decent bit wider at the mount points. I personally wonder why anyone less than size 12 looks at wides. I bought a wide based on size 10 and waist dimension. It was my first purchase and I researched a lot. It rides fine but is a little slow edge to edge. The extra length of the 160 should give you a little more speed/stability. I just replaced with a regular. .02


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well starters I wouldn't exactly call the Pulse a "solid all mountain board". Its their very entry level mens board.

If this is a budget purchase do your thing, but If you can afford to spend about $300 on a board there are significantly better options out there.

For 170lbs at your level I'd personally be shooting for 156-158 for all mountain. 154-156 if you wanna get more into park. You don't need a wide.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got my westmark for $200. You can probably find good deals out there still, especially if you are indiscriminate enough to choose such a low end board.

For cheap options look at Flow boards.


----------



## stonedzombie (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply guys.

I'm really looking to spend no more than about 250 on this, and the Pulse seems to be a good fit for someone at my level looking for a board not so stiff and not so soft. I was considering the Burton TWC board, but that just seemed a bit too soft and would be a bit rough on the carving.

In terms of sizing, unfortunately, there is no normal waist width pulse that runs between sizes 157-159. Its and then jumps to 160, so if I were to buy a non wide board, those would be my two options, or I could do the 158 but it would be wide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This, you can probably find an Infinite or Drifter for close to or a little less than $300. Both will be boards you won't outgrow, you will outgrow the Pulse. In fact you'll probably outgrow the Pulse before the season is over.


----------



## stonedzombie (Jan 8, 2012)

Nivek said:


> This, you can probably find an Infinite or Drifter for close to or a little less than $300. Both will be boards you won't outgrow, you will outgrow the Pulse. In fact you'll probably outgrow the Pulse before the season is over.


You don't think the Infinite is a bit out of my league? It seems to be a pretty high level board and I've only been boarding for a season. Also, I live and ride in Japan, so I should mention I need a board that floats good in deep powder as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is perfect for you. Rocker so it will float well. And no, the Infinite rocker is not too much for you, its really an easy board too ride.

And if you want something a bit bigger This is a killer board that will do everything you want great. 159.


----------



## stonedzombie (Jan 8, 2012)

Nivek said:


> This is perfect for you. Rocker so it will float well. And no, the Infinite rocker is not too much for you, its really an easy board too ride.
> 
> And if you want something a bit bigger This is a killer board that will do everything you want great. 159.


Thanks for the reply.

I actually found both those boards within my budget in Japan, including the Infinite at 159. Given my specs, which do you think I should shoot for and at which size?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

stonedzombie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I actually found both those boards within my budget in Japan, including the Infinite at 159. Given my specs, which do you think I should shoot for and at which size?


That 159 size is great for you in Japan, and really either board is great. I guess personally I did enjoy the K2 more but both are great boards that you will be able to progress on for the next few seasons.


----------



## stonedzombie (Jan 8, 2012)

Nivek said:


> That 159 size is great for you in Japan, and really either board is great. I guess personally I did enjoy the K2 more but both are great boards that you will be able to progress on for the next few seasons.


Just thought I'd let you know that I went ahead and got the K2. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

To answer your original question, no doubt I’d go 158W. 25.8 isn’t really a wide board, actually for a size 11 I think it’s perfect and I think the 158 length better fits your size. 25.1 to me is pushing it with 11, I’m 10.5 and don’t buy boards under 25.4. Now as for the board choice.... that’s up
To you


----------

